# Making you're own firebrick.



## awoodman (Oct 21, 2009)

Has any one on here tried this? I know their is a lot of different recipes. Could they be fired in side of a wood stove? Just remove the ones in the stove and place the ones made (after they are air dried). They say they need to be fired at 1000 deg. but they don't say for how long.


----------



## awoodman (Oct 22, 2009)

This is a site I found while searching Rocket Stoves. This is awesome to me. 

http://www.hedon.info/InsulatedClayCombustionChambers

Quote:The following slide show details how to create a 6 brick combustion chamber made from inexpensive and locally available materials. Light weight, insulative, heat resistant bricks can be made from: 
•vermiculite 85% and clay 15% 
•pumice 85% and clay 15% 
•sawdust 50% and clay/cement 50% 
•charcoal 50% and clay 50% 
•perlite 85% and clay 15%

Here is another idea of using vermiculite and cement.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28FtcxsKkzQ


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 23, 2009)

Presumably if you were planning to just replace the bricks that were in the stove, it wouldn't really matter how long you left them in place.  However I would think that if you were trying to make bricks to use for some other application, then you'd want to have a more precise way to "cook" them in order to make them work right - keep in mind that the lower parts of a wood stove don't actually get that hot - 1,000*F is well into the "glowing" point for most steels, yet many stoves have bare steel on the bottom...

Gooserider


----------



## Frostbit (Oct 23, 2009)

Better re-read the article. 

The temperature stated for firing the bricks is 1000 centigrade, which is 1950 degrees F. Big difference.


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 23, 2009)

Frostbit said:
			
		

> Better re-read the article.
> 
> The temperature stated for firing the bricks is 1000 centigrade, which is 1950 degrees F. Big difference.



In that case, I would tend to say that you would NOT be able to fire them in a wood stove, as a stove shouldn't ever get that hot...  (If it did, I'd be worried about the glowing metal puddle that USED to be a stove in the middle of my living room....)

Gooserider


----------



## colsmith (Oct 27, 2009)

The spelling/grammar police feel obligated to pop into your thread.  Making YOUR own firebrick.  The use of you're implies "making you are own firebrick."  Not trying to be difficult, but inappropriate apostrophe use combined with incorrect spelling/word usage stabs me like a knife.  Yes, I know I am weird.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 3, 2009)

Some Like It Hot said:
			
		

> The spelling/grammar police feel obligated to pop into your thread.  Making YOUR own firebrick.  The use of you're implies "making you are own firebrick."  Not trying to be difficult, but inappropriate apostrophe use combined with incorrect spelling/word usage stabs me like a knife.  *Yes, I know I am weird.*



Same hear. I mean, here.
Oh, and all the other stuff you said. 
"I'm goin' off the rails on the crazy train"

Dave


----------



## precaud (Nov 3, 2009)

Some Like It Hot said:
			
		

> The spelling/grammar police feel obligated to pop into your thread...  The use of you're implies "making you are own firebrick."



Sentence structure error... error... error...


----------



## Hakusan (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a spelling checker
It came with my PC
It plainly marks four my revue
Mistakes I cannot sea

I've run this poem threw it
I'm shore your please to no
Its letter perfect in it's weigh
My checker tolled me sew.


----------



## potter (Nov 3, 2009)

You could use a commercial castable refractory....you won't get the strength and durability trying to do it yourself. You can buy a firebrick for well under 5$- so unless it's just a way to kill time....  Also clay is very broad term- some you dig up in your backyard would turn into a puddle at 1500F.


----------

